# What a shame



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

Pics from a community we started maintaining recently. Here's a small sample of what we walked into. These pics are from exterior unlocked sheds attached to the side of condo's. anyone can open them


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a shame your only going to maintain it. 
Would be nice to see it repaired/replaced.


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> It's a shame your only going to maintain it.
> Would be nice to see it repaired/replaced.


Thank you . People that don't understand safety think " well, it works so don't touch it. That is why I posted those. It's a disgrace.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Blue said:


> Pics from a community we started maintaining recently. Here's a small sample of what we walked into. These pics are from exterior unlocked sheds attached to the side of condo's. anyone can open them


Zinsco, I would change it


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

Yup (Zinsco) and the DMM reads 120 to ground and 30 to ground on other leg hahaha


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

It's not a shame if you and others can be kept busy repairing it all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> It's not a shame if you and others can be kept busy repairing it all. :thumbsup:


That's what I'm hoping for . Other people's boogage is my gain


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

right...tell that to accounting.


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> right...tell that to accounting.


I guess accounting can take it up with the lawyers


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

a thread tune for you Blue>






~CS~


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Blue said:


> Pics from a community we started maintaining recently. Here's a small sample of what we walked into. These pics are from exterior unlocked sheds attached to the side of condo's. anyone can open them
> 
> 
> Looks like anyone can do the wiring too:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Blue said:


> That's what I'm hoping for . Other people's boogage is my gain


Why are you messing with other peoples boogage? That's gross :laughing:


----------



## rubeshares (Jan 18, 2013)

If anyone can open it them that's very dangerous. Have you asked them if you can change it to a more secure connection?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Blue said:


> Pics from a community we started maintaining recently. Here's a small sample of what we walked into. These pics are from exterior unlocked sheds attached to the side of condo's. anyone can open them
> 
> View attachment 21866
> 
> ...


Wow..:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonydavis4188 (May 16, 2012)

It’s really shameful. Someone has to take initiative to inform about its condition to the concern person nearby.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Stuff like this is why you can't fix stupid. 
Years a ago a CO I worked for we went to an apartment property at least or twice a week during the summer, the AC breakers were burning up in the panels (old old GE crap panels). We would go in after the fire and replace the panel(s). I was talking to the property manager and I said that they should consider replacing the bad panels, maybe a few here a few there. Her answer was "no we will let the insurance pay for it after the fire" to which I responded " yeah but what if someone dies?" she really did not have a response. 
Like with other companies I later found out she got a big bonus for not spending money on repairs.......


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Just watch out for these customers they won't fix a thing but will throw you under a buss first issue they have with this mess.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Document the issues with local ahj. If sh!t hits fan you are covered. Send a registered letter with pics, and written descrepencies. Certainly don't add, to this pile. Also send the same letter to property owner. Not trying to.shake them down just to point out problems that need attention.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks normal like many of the pre inspection era work I have seen in the great state of PA.


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

anthonydavis4188 said:


> It&#146;s really shameful. Someone has to take initiative to inform about its condition to the concern person nearby.


Yeah . I know, I brought those pics to my bosses attention. He is in the process of getting approval to change everything out.


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 29, 2013)

My guys all are issued cameras and when they run across dangerous situations they whip them out. Pictures and a letter or email or both preferably, explaining the risk, tend to get action because now there is written notice served. It has saved my SSS several times. Cameras are tools.


----------

